

Killing SMS - newton
http://www.rdicker.com/home/2008/07/killing-sms.html

======
swombat
As the comments to the article point out, it's not so easy. Carriers are
complete arses to interoperate with.

This is not to say that this can't be a fantastic business - great barriers
might mean that there's a mint to be made if you figure out a way around them
- just don't underestimate the lack of cooperation from the carriers. That'll
be your biggest showstopper.

------
stcredzero
The Truphone app is interesting. If you could do "paging" or something like
SMS with it, it would be disruptive. Even though the iPhone doesn't allow
background processes, having the push notification on your app icon would
allow the user to receive a "page," find a Wifi connection, start up the app
and call the person back.

I don't even think the network effects are that important. My girlfriend and I
could use it to keep in touch _with only each other_ without paying SMS fees
during the day. Then we can tell another couple about it. Much the same
happened with Skype and people using it to call their parents.

------
poutine
Can't send SMS with the iPhone SDK, so his auto-detection and fallback to use
SMS will not work.

------
Tichy
I've heard that Apple has canceled the push service, or limited it to one push
per 15 minutes?

~~~
bvttf
Not that I've heard, and it'd be easy to mistake the current options on the
iPhone for that. They haven't launched the push service yet (they claim
September so let's say January) and right now the phone has an option under
"fetch new data" to poll every 15 minutes.

------
danw
Android also comes with a nifty xmpp messaging system that could be used to
replace SMS

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yeah that got nixed. will try to update with a reference. basically it is nly
going to allow it through gtalk.

